# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Internet podcast

## The Drone Ranger

http://www.bkcorner.org/audio/BKCORN...01-19-2014.mp3
I have put this podcast on my Internet radio
It is from the USA but makes pleasant listening
I think it's presented in an even handed interesting way

----------

